# Telekom kommt auf meinen Router FritzBox 7590



## Patapon (23. August 2020)

Hallo PCGH Gemeinde,

seit paar Tagen habe ich wieder massive SNYC "Zeitüberschreitung bei der PPP-Aushandlung." mit meiner FritzBox 7590 neueste Firmware.

Jedesmal haben die ServiceHotline Mitarbeiter behauptet Sie kommen auf meine FritzBox, dachte die Labern nur so dumm daher, heute wieder angerufen und der eine Mitarbeiter konnte mir sogar aufzählen welche Geräte  mit meiner FritBox verbunden sind, also er kam tatsächlich rauf.

Die FritzBox ist meine eigene, also nicht bei Telekom gekauft oder gemietet, wie kann das sein das die rauf kommen und alles einsehen können, kann ich das abstellen ?

** Selbstverstädnlich ein Passwort auf der Fritte, die kommen ohne Passwort rein ?
* Kann ich das abstellen oder verhindern, das irgendwelche Leute von meinem Internetanbieter rauf kommen ?
* Kann es etwas mit der Autokonfiguration zu tun haben, habe meine FritzBox automatisch die Daten abrufen lassen ?*


----------



## OldGambler (23. August 2020)

Beitrag entfernt auf eigenen Wunsch.


----------



## Patapon (23. August 2020)

OldGambler schrieb:


> Telefongesellschaft ist der Vermieter und Vermieter haben eben Nachschlüssel leider.
> Nimm mal TCP-Optimizer oder ähnliche Programme die könnten testweise helfen, auch mal Einstellungen in der Windowssoftware beim Netzwerk durchchecken.


Die Telekom ist aber in diesem Fall nicht der Vermieter meiner FritzBox, habe die FritzBox bei Mediamarkt gekauft.
Ich vermute ja echt die Autokonfiguartion dahinter, dass heißt habe nirgends Daten eingegeben in der Fritte, hat die sich automatisch gezogen, villeicht wird da ein "schlüssel" übergeben ?

Aber was hat denn TCP-Optimizer und die Winowssoftware mit den SNYC Abbrüchen zu tun, diese kommen doch in der Fritte vor, benutze übrigens verschiedene Geräte mit verschiedenen OS (Linux, MacOS, iOS, Android und natürlich auch MS Windows 10), wenn die Fritte Sync Abrüchhe hat, kommt logischerweise kein Geräte ins Internet.

Oder verstehe ich dich falsch und du meinst was ganz anderes?


----------



## OldGambler (23. August 2020)

Beitrag entfernt auf eigenen Wunsch.


----------



## HardlineAMD (23. August 2020)

Installier mal eine ältere Firmware. Und schränke den Zeitraum ein, seit dem das Problem auftritt. Dann findest du vielleicht den Fehler.


----------



## DKK007 (23. August 2020)

Passwort von der FB hattest du geändert?


----------



## psalm64 (24. August 2020)

Patapon schrieb:


> * Kann es etwas mit der Autokonfiguration zu tun haben, habe meine FritzBox automatisch die Daten abrufen lassen ?[/B]


Ich denke das ist es.
Ich vermute Du meinst damit (so heisst das auf meiner 7490):
Internet>Zugangsdaten
Automatische Einrichtung durch den Dienstanbieter zulassen
Diese Einstellung ermöglicht dem Dienstanbieter die sichere (verschlüsselte) Übertragung der Internetzugangsdaten und Anmeldedaten für Internettelefonie auf diese FRITZ!Box. Diese Funktion wird nicht von allen Internet- und Internettelefonieanbietern unterstützt.

Das sollte man bei Inbetriebnahme des Anschhlusses aktivieren, damit der Provider die korrekten DSL und VoIP-Zugangsdaten einstellen kann.
Wenn der Anschluß dann läuft, sollte man das unbedingt deaktivieren!!!
Ich hatte schon den Fall, das bei einem Provider-Wechsel der alte Provider beim Abschalten der DSL-Leitung nicht nur die DSL-Leitung gekappt und die Zugangsdaten entfernt hat, sondern ALLE Einstellungen auf default zurück gesetzt hat. Also meine ganzen LAN-Einstellungen waren auch weg...
Zum Glück hatte ich (natürlich ) noch ein Konfigbackup, das ich nur einspielen musste, aber ist trotzdem schlechter Stil...
Wenn man dann ein Problem, Umstellung etc hat und der Provider meckert, das sie irgendwas nicht ändern können, kann man ja immer schön ein Backup machen und dann den Haken einmal setzen und nach der Änderung durch den Provider den Haken wieder rausnehmen.


----------



## DKK007 (24. August 2020)

Da muss ich bei unserer 7590 auch mal schauen.


----------



## Sonnenrose (24. August 2020)

Nennt sich EasySupport Fernunterstützung. Kann man im Kundenkonto abbestellen, aber bei einer technischen Störung kann der Mitarbeiter dann auf die FB(z.B. Ereignisse zur Fehlersuche) nicht zugreifen. Ich musste damals dem explizit zustimmen. Seitdem ist es ein Buchungsposten in derTelekomrechnung.


----------



## Patapon (24. August 2020)

OldGambler schrieb:


> Als Vermieter des Internetanschlusses meinte ich, egal was du für Geräte eingestellt oder gekauft hast.
> Stell mal dein Routerstandort um, und wenn es nur einen Meter von der Wand weg ist als Test.
> Alle Gerätschaften einzeln testen, auch Fire-Stick, Smart-TV oder Alexa weglassen. Keine Led-Beleuchtung in der Nähe betreiben. Einem Kollegen hat die Weihnachtsledbeleuchtung am Fenster bei seinem Laptop davor sein Wlan komplett weggepulst.
> Hoffe das es nur was einfaches ist.



Danke, habe mal die Fritte woanders hingestellt, aber mein Problem ist nicht WLAN sondern die Fritte direkt hat Syncabbrüche, die Telekom Service Hotline meinte gestern auch, warum das ASANA oder so ähnlich mich auf 34 MBits runtergehauen hat, obwohl ich mindestens 50 Mbit Profil haben sollte...



psalm64 schrieb:


> Ich denke das ist es.
> Ich vermute Du meinst damit (so heisst das auf meiner 7490):
> Internet>Zugangsdaten
> Automatische Einrichtung durch den Dienstanbieter zulassen
> ...



Genau das meine ich, ist das vielleicht die Einstellung die es ermöglicht das Telekom CallCenter Mitarbeiter auf meinen Router können 



DKK007 schrieb:


> Passwort von der FB hattest du geändert?



JA auf mein eigenes Passwort.


----------



## Patapon (24. August 2020)

Sonnenrose schrieb:


> Nennt sich EasySupport Fernunterstützung. Kann man im Kundenkonto abbestellen, aber bei einer technischen Störung kann der Mitarbeiter dann auf die FB(z.B. Ereignisse zur Fehlersuche) nicht zugreifen. Ich musste damals dem explizit zustimmen. Seitdem ist es ein Buchungsposten in derTelekomrechnung.



Ich finde das nicht, hast du einen Tipp wo genau ich das finden kann ?


----------



## Stryke7 (24. August 2020)

Patapon schrieb:


> Ich finde das nicht, hast du einen Tipp wo genau ich das finden kann ?



Im Handbuch?    Oder du klickst dich mal durchs Webinterface, so komplex ist das ja nicht. 



Ich bin überrascht, dass EasySupport mit dem der Telekom kompatibel ist, einen Default-Account hat den jeder kennt und es ab Werk aktiviert ist. Das finde ich echt fragwürdig.


----------



## Patapon (24. August 2020)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Im Handbuch?    Oder du klickst dich mal durchs Webinterface, so komplex ist das ja nicht.
> 
> 
> 
> Ich bin überrascht, dass EasySupport mit dem der Telekom kompatibel ist, einen Default-Account hat den jeder kennt und es ab Werk aktiviert ist. Das finde ich echt fragwürdig.



Habs jetzt gefunden und du meinst das ist die Einstellung? 
Habe da nie was explizit zugestimmt oder bewusst was eingewilligt.

Telekom | Kundencenter dann muss man noch einmal drauf klicken + nach unten scrollen, da kann man es abmelden.


----------



## kaepteniglo (24. August 2020)

Patapon schrieb:


> Jetzt mal im Ernst, meinst du auf der Telekom Seite oder in der Fritte, sorry komme nicht so richtig mit, was du meinst.
> Auf der Telekom Page finde ich das irgendwie nicht.



Er meint die Fritzbox.

Aber vermutlich liegt das ganze an dem TR-069 Protokoll:
Unterstuetzt die FRITZ!Box TR-069? | FRITZ!Box 7490 | AVM Deutschland

Und hier das zum EasySupport der Telekom:
https://www.telekom.de/hilfe/geraet...port/easysupport-mit-fritzbox?samChecked=true


----------



## Stryke7 (24. August 2020)

Ich hab gerade mal selbst nachgeschaut:

Die Fritzbox hat laut Handbuch keine Möglichkeit, die Fernwartung zu deaktivieren.  


Selbst die Speedport-Router können das ...    Das ist ein massives Sicherheitsproblem!


----------



## Patapon (24. August 2020)

Telekom Zugriff auf Router FritzBox 7590 deaktivieren.

Ich glaube ich habe mein Problem gelöst mit dem Tipp von @*Stryke7

*1. Im Telekom Kundencenter deaktivieren
2. Nach dieser Anleitung vorgehen (Wenn man die Fritte sich automatisch die Zugangsdaten abfragen lässt, wird es wohl "automatisch" aktiviert.=



> *EasySupport deaktivieren:*Möchten Sie  EasySupport nicht mehr nutzen, können Sie im Einrichtungsprogramm Ihrer  FRITZ!Box 7490,  der FRITZ!Box 7590 oder der FRITZ!Box 7530 auf die  manuelle Eingabe der Zugangsdaten wechseln. Hiermit wird EasySupport deaktiviert.



*Danke an alle die Mitgewirkt haben* 

p.s. Ich möchte nicht das unerfahrene CallCenter Mitarbeiter bei mir was im Router umstellen und alles einsehen können.

2 Aussagen von verschiedenen Mitarbeitern haben mich aufschrecken lassen.

1. 
*Ich:* meine FritzBox hat Syncabbrüche, nichts geht mehr Telefon+Internet*
Telekom: *Wie viele Geräte sind via Lan am Router angeschlossen und wie viele via WLAN* ?
Ich: *1 x Lan PC und mehrere Geräte im WLAN
*Telekom:* Haben Sie probiert ob sie mit einem anderen Gerät welches im WLAN ist, ins Internet kommen 

2
*Ich: *meine FritzBox hat Syncabbrüche, nichts geht mehr Telefon+Internet und jetzt genau in diesem Moment wo ich mit ihnen telefoniere ist ein Syncabbruch*
Telekom: I*ch komme nicht auf ihre FritzBox rauf, die FritzBox hat einen Hardwaredefekt, die muss ausgetauscht werden*


*Ich habe mir das nicht ausgedacht, ist wirklich genauso abgelaufen


----------



## Patapon (24. August 2020)

Update: Gerade war der Telekom Techniker da, der Port ist durchgebruzelt, er meinte bei der Hitze in den letzten Tagen kein Wunder (Die hätten damals bei der Planung nicht damit gerechnet, das es über 30° heiß wird)
Also somit wären die Snyabbrüche erklärt!
Hoffentlich kommen nach meiner Anleitung auch die Telekom Mitarbeiter nicht mehr auf meinen Router rauf.


----------



## DKK007 (24. August 2020)

Port von was ist durchgebrutzelt? 30°C sollte doch kein Problem sein, klingt eher wie ein Überspannungsschaden.


----------



## mrfloppy (24. August 2020)

Das nennt man Assia und nicht Asana , das sorgt dafür das der Port je nach Beeinträchtigung die auf der Leitung liegt durch Übersprechen, Leitungslänge, Querschnitt und Güte des Kabels ( wie zb altes Papierkabel ) das der Port sich selbstständig runterregelt auf den maximalen stabilen Wert !

Die Temperaturen spielen natürlich eine Rolle und 30 Grad und mehr Außentemperatur ist doch nicht gleich zu setzen mit der Temperatur innerhalb des Gehäuses ? Innerhalb sind dann mal schnell 50-60 Grad und die Linekarten haben dann mal schnell 70 Grad und mehr. Es wird natürlich mit Luftwärmetauschern meist im Dach gearbeitet, aber ab bestimmten Außentemperaturen und je nach dem wie das Gehöuse bewachsen ist , bringen die auch keine Rettung mehr.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------

